# Recent Tablet Weaving Adventures!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm just mostly going to post some pictures here. I started a type of tablet weaving called Egyptian Diagonals, which means I can manipulate individual cards to create very intricate patterns. I'm making trim for my new hubby's Viking tunic. 














































I am pretty stoked about this new technique! I feel so accomplished! :sing:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Whoa! That is absolutely stunning. 
Accomplishment indeed. 

How long will it have to be to make a tunic trim?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

You do some amazingly beautiful work!!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Very very Nice!!!


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

You should be stoked -- beautiful work!


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice. I enjoy that pattern also. But I have to ask, how do you tension the warp and your chain looks wonderful how do you keep the twist out of the chain?
I use a board to tension and I have terrible time with the back twist. I have used several other things for tension, but nothing has keep the twist out.
Again, very nice work.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

So beautiful- not a flaw to be seen. Your hubby is a fortunate guy!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful! Love that pattern, and it looks so intricate. KUDOS to you!

Please post the finished outfit - can't wait to see how it all fits together!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

This is basically how I tension my warp: 










I have a copy of a loom found in a Viking ship burial in Norway :viking:, and I tie the warp to one post and pin my work around the other. It works pretty well. Every once in a while I have to stop and comb the whole warp to get rid of extra twist, then I chain up the warp again and continue on! (Yeah, it's not the simplest, but it works really well.)

It will take about twelve feet of trim for a whole tunic. This tunic is going to be a dark burgundy wool.  So far, I wove one foot of trim in about three hours. :teehee: Guess I have a ways to go!

Glad you guys all like it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Svenskaflicka, I don't see your whole unused warp in that photo. How do you tie it onto the post and what do you do with the warp that hasn't been woven yet?

Your work is beautiful. I have a card weaving project warped and ready to begin. I think it is in MN though still in my house


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh durr... that's a picture of me with a different project. When I have longer warp, I do a little loop around knot around that post, then chain the rest of the warp up and drape it over that cross-beam so it doesn't touch the ground. I really don't have any good pictures of that. I guess that's my assignment for next time!

Oh wait, here's one: 









You can kindof see the chaining of the extra warp at the right, but at that point I didn't have too much left either. 

And yes, that is a picture of me teaching my dear one how to spin... the first weekend I met him. I had no idea...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's amazing what spinning will lead to isn't it  What a guy! I bet he figured if he wanted to catch your eye me had to meet you on your terms


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You know, he's actually gotten pretty good at it! I kinda want to get him started on the wheel one of these days and see what happens there!

He's really more of a woodworker and woodcarver, though. You should see the new tablet weaving loom he's carving for me! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Gorgeous!! The trim, the loom, your outfit, you & your dear one!

Somewhere, I have tablet cards .... I've not worked with them yet though. All in good time.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Maybe if he learns the mechanics of the wheel by using it he might just be able to make you one


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

waaaaaayyyyyy cool !! You do beautiful work !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey Svenskaflicka, what wool did you use? Did you find it to be "sticky" to work with? I have not used wool yet with my Inkle loom but I'd like to.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I use the Borgs 20/2 Mora wool. It's a worsted wool (not weight, spun worsted) and it is not really sticky at all. I get a little bit of lint if I slide my cards back and forth too much, but nothing I can't deal with.

Borgs 20/2 Mora Wool in 51 Colors

It is a very fine/thin wool, so it works very well for trim for garments and things like that-- good pattern definition, makes even the most simple patterns look intricate.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

And yes, I may be hoping a bit selfishly that someday he makes me a fantastic wheel... I've been telling him all about captive rings and things like that, and showing him pictures of Golding wheels. :teehee: We'll see what happens.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

So are you members of the SCA? I was before DH and kids came along. LOL

I used to make my trim on the Inkle loom, but I could only get a piece just over 2 yards on it. I loved doing pickup work on it to make more intricate work. I was going to get tablets to see if they would work on the Inkle loom, too. 

Beautiful work... Oh, had to laugh at the picture. Everything looked period... except the camera on the tripod!! LOL


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep, everything is period but his camera and that plastic bag of wool at his feet... lol! He's quite the photographer too, so his camera is never far!

No, we are not currently members of the SCA. We're members of the Viking Age Club and Society, which is part of our local chapter of the Sons of Norway.

Some of the other women in the group make tablet woven trim on Inkle looms, but I think that would only really work for the simple four turns forward, four turns backward patterns. As much as I have to stop to comb my warp, I feel an inkle loom wouldn't be great for what I do. However, they love using their inkle looms, so it's probably just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is a stunning work of fibre Art!

I love your period clothing and set up too!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

LOVE IT! I've always wondered what those card things were for...


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Your work is gorgeous, and you look so fine in your outfit at your craft! You obviously put a lot of effort into it and it really shows in the attention to detail and fine execution.


----------

